# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Celebes Rainbowfish Pictures



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey







Just thought I'd share a few pics I just snapped. These are the new celebes I got. I couldn't catch them with their fins opened, but I'm going back to try again! They're still in quarantine but should be out in just a little bit.. 
Ok, here we go...(oh, btw, make sure you don't have anything in front of the tanks before you take pictures - or you'll get an ugly reflection in your pics
















I like this guy:









How TICKED am I at the other male who RUINED a nice shot? Very. You can see the female in the back right

















Here is the other male:









Click here to see my tanks!


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey







Just thought I'd share a few pics I just snapped. These are the new celebes I got. I couldn't catch them with their fins opened, but I'm going back to try again! They're still in quarantine but should be out in just a little bit.. 
Ok, here we go...(oh, btw, make sure you don't have anything in front of the tanks before you take pictures - or you'll get an ugly reflection in your pics
















I like this guy:









How TICKED am I at the other male who RUINED a nice shot? Very. You can see the female in the back right

















Here is the other male:









Click here to see my tanks!


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Wow those are great. Time to read up on rainbows I guess. Are they good schoolers? That would be very neat to see with that finnage.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Yes they are schooling fish and will school often but not always







I wish I could get a picture of one when it is flairing at another male. They are definitely fascinating and _beautiful_ fish. Look into Threadfin Rainbows as well - they get to about 1-1.5" and are just as, if not more, pretty









I say "new" but these three have been in quarantine for about a month. I can't wait to add them in with the ones in the 55g. Unfortunately, I lost the female in the 55g. I have no idea what happened to her. One day she was fine, the next she was gone. Can't find her. I have a sneaking suspicion that she somehow managed to jump out of the tank - which is quite hard to do because the surface is covered with big lotus leaves. So, I will need to replace her. Obviously, the females finnage is not of compare to the males, but they do have that beautiful blue lateral stripe and have their own slightly muted (in comparison to the males) color.

Click here to see my tanks!


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

I knew the pics were bad, but I didn't think they were _that_ bad









Click here to see my tanks!


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice fish! You've given me something to think about in the summer when we move - might be looking a lot closer at these when tanks get re-worked.

BTW Me and gomer are still waiting on the pictures of you doing water changes









Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Those fish are gorgeous. I used to see them often in the stores but I haven't seen any for many years.

According to the books they require salt in their water and I wonder if this is true or just another tale along the lines of mollies requiring salt.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

I believe that naturally they are found in slightly brackish water. Some stores still raise them with some salt, most do not. Mine are completely freshwater. So yes, its more or less a myth that they NEED salt - they live just as long and just as well in total freshwater









Click here to see my tanks!


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Very nice. Have you tried taking any pics of them without the flash?

______________________________
It's bio*tope*, not biotype.


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Yes, I usually do but these are in a quarantine tank where it is very dark. They look the same without flash though...

Click here to see my tanks!


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

The lotus is WAY cooler then the nitrate production facilitators...


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Hehe. This is true, in a way, but my beautiful fishies sure live a lot longer than my flower! Hopefully, soon, I'll have some celebes babies!

Click here to see my tanks!


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

These have long been one of my favorite fish. Along with I.werneri (threadfin rainbows). They both look awesome when displaying to others of the same species.

George

4 tanks: 5.5, 12, 29, and 45 gallons.

More complete tank specs in profile.


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Ok. Please forgive the quality of these pictures (those of you who have kept rainbowfish can understand how difficult they can be to take a close-up of...they don't stop swimming!)...but I wanted to show what the female's finnage looks like because it is quite different than that of the males...

This is a female splaying out her fins. Her mouth is open and made her head look funny...









This is with her fins relaxed..









Click here to see my tanks!


----------

